# Turkey Trail Cam Pictures



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Thought this would be cool to share, gotta love Ashtabula turkey hunting.


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah no kidding they killed damn near 800 of em last year


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice photos, I have been trying to get one this Fall but still no luck. They always seem to stay just out of range.


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

yeah fall hunting for turkeys seems a lot more difficult than spring. I've seen more turkeys than deer so far this deer season, maybe I should try to get one soon haha.


----------

